# Read this or don't



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

I am so bored.
I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored.

BOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD.

Anyone have this?
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenionnnnnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne?

What can I do?
Anyone a joke?
Something funny?
Ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnioannnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnn?

I could write a poem. Hmmmmmmmmm. A poem.
Let's see.

I am bored, I can tell
Don't feel sad, don't feel well
I just think I could sell
Anything, or go to hell.

It's the truth, I feel nuthin
No real worry and no laughin
Not alive and not dead
I don't know, I go to bed.

But I just cannot sleep
Cannot relax, cannot weep
I am still sinkin deep
In a hole, not a heap.

So I try spend my days
In a one million ways
I don't look at my face
Cause I don't have a place.

I'm at home
feel alone
If the sun had just shone
On my head, not a bone
I would pick up the phone.

Let the phone keep on ringing
I instead go on singing
But my voice isn't willing
To make me my days filling.

I just sit in front of the net
It's a shame, I do bet
I don't have even a cat
To rub dry when she's wet.

On dpselfhelp I write drivel
Just until my eyes shrivel
When they are gone I hold on
To pick up the ringing phone.

I am bored in my house
And feel small like a mouse
Should I go get a job?
Or do nothing become a cop.

As a cop hunt bad guys
Who themselves feel like mice
And they are telling lies
Don't you think this is nice?

Hahaha. Stupid poem.
Helps against boredom.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

the day will come
when all this is done
the boredom will end
when not round the bend

a job may be useful
why not apply
its better than sitting here
watching paint dry

this forum is useful
all this dp fusion
helping to strip
the real from illusion

so carry on with the drivel
just to get through the day
we'll keep u company
til u find your way :roll:

WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER I......KEEP ON IN THERE.....BY THE WAY IT WAS MY FIRST EVER ATTEMPT AT POETRY


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Hahahaha!

Nice poem, dreamcatcher.
We are po8s.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

THANKS I- MAYBE WE COULD MAKE A LIVING OUT OF IT, WHAT DO YOU THINK??????? :lol:

in our dreams anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, we would be the 'dpselfhelp duo'!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Moved?
Isn't my poem about a mental disorder?
Let's look 'boredom' up in the DSM!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

you guys are trippin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

I said:


> Anyone a joke?


Anyone a joke...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

I said:


> Moved?
> Isn't my poem about a mental disorder?
> Let's look 'boredom' up in the DSM!


either there is a gremlin loose on the site... or theres a mod on a "moved-to-off-topic" spree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> > Moved?
> ...


Are you paranoid?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

nope. just being my usual smartassed self. 8)

dont try so hard to understand me ghost. or anyone else here. for the last time SHIFT THE FOCUS INWARD.

youre obsessing over things that shouldnt matter to you. im just a nobody from the land of far far away.

so chill out. give me a laugh.

cuuuuuuumon... you can do it. here.. ill show you:

:lol:

ok now your turn... laugh with me now....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> nope. just being my usual smartassed self. 8)
> 
> dont try so hard to understand me ghost. or anyone else here. for the last time SHIFT THE FOCUS INWARD.
> 
> ...


Nothing's funny at the moment.. SERIOUSLY, nothing's funny, at all.


----------

